

Anonymous Hackers Announce Operation India | Press Release - unixroot
http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/06/anonymous-hackers-announce-operation.html

======
devijvers
There's also operation turkey:

[http://anonnews.org/?p=press&a=item&i=1005](http://anonnews.org/?p=press&a=item&i=1005)

